# Period. (Girls Only please)



## shilop (Jan 23, 2018)

So let's get right down to it. I'm 14 have had ibs for the past 5 years or so. My parents have tried everything. My butt leaks and explodes and i've just learned to deal with it but what happened today was 100x times worse. Yup. I got my period howd you guess oh it was in the title neat. very observant. anyways yeah i got my period and wow does this make everything worse. much much worse. So I've got 2 questions for y'alls 1. does anyone have any advice for how to deal with ibs and your cramps at the same time? What do you do aside from birth control (my parents think it is immoral so that's out) to keep yourself afloat? And 2. I wear diapers for my ibs and today there was blood and crap in it and that was a bit freaky. Is it unhealthy to have that mixing and touching your skin? I am thinking about asking my mom for tampons. Does anyone think a diaper and tampon would keep fluids separate? my flow is HEAVY so i don't know. one of my friends told me she uses a pad and a tampon and that's pretty much like a diaper and tampon right? Please tell me i'm not the only one out there with this problem.


----------

